# A way to bring in the fish.



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

When I was down in Gulf Shores in April I planned on trying out a new method I came up with. Unfortunatly,

the surf was up big time all week (brought in thousands of men o war). I went to the lagoon side to wet

a line and tried out how the distribution part of my device worked? It worked just like I figured it would.



I'm looking for someone who has some manufacturing capability who would like to add something new to

their offerings. You can understand why I don't want to give away too much information. However, anyone

interested can PM me. I'm not interested in putting any cash into this, just the intellectual property portion.

So, if you're looking to partner with an inventor contact me.



Thanks,



Dplantmann (only 199 more patents to go to match Edison.)


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

My gramps taught me to fish and the advice he gave me still works today. Keep the rod tip up and reel until you see fish or the hook.



Kim


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for your response Kim, but what does that have to do with drawing in fish closer to shore?



Don


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds "fishy" to me.... :moon


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have a patent yet. Have you done a patent search to see if its already patented. Getting a patent isnt cheap. Last I checked it was about 8000 and that was about 10 years ago.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a patent for a deep root feeder that uses no moving parts. Would not want to go that way again.

Never experienced a bigger hassle than that. My device is so simple that there really isn't 

anything to patent. If anything, I would get a trademark, to protect what I want to call it. I've been the

trademark route with legal zoom. Patented my Dp0lantmann moniker. That really isn't too bad a process.



I guess I will do a search to be sure. Then continue my search to find someone to partner up with.





The saga continues.....


----------

